# Internal CO2 Reactor...problems



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi there all you DIYers...I was hoping someone could help me out 

I put together the CO2 reactor described here, but I'm having some issues that I need to troubleshoot:

- The powerhead I used (the Maxi-Jet 600...the same thing as in the article) seems to have too high a flow rate. Bubbles come out of the bottom of the thing despite about 3" of filter foam that's held in the bottom of the gravel tube by a piece of mosquito netting that I rubber-banded around outlet (the powerhead pushes it out otherwise).

- The Kordon airstones (it's been two now) seem to only want to put out huge bubbles from the top of the airstone, where the line goes on. I suspect this is a sealant issue, and I siliconed the latest one (isn't dry yet) in the hopes that this will solve the problem.

Everything else is basically the exact same thing as in the article. I was wondering if anyone has had any similar problems with this reactor or one like it...and how they fixed it.

Thanks.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

How about breaking up the bubbles with some media in the tube? Say, bioballs or shotgun wadding -- this way you care less about the size of the bubbles from the airstone, since youre forcing them to break anyway. You could limit rate with a thicker prefilter sponge. HTH


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

"The Kordon airstones (it's been two now) seem to only want to put out huge bubbles from the top of the airstone, where the line goes on. I suspect this is a sealant issue, and I siliconed the latest one (isn't dry yet) in the hopes that this will solve the problem." - Error

I think you're on track for solving the huge bubble problem, though I don't understand why the bubbles are coming from where the line attaches.... or did you mean where the glass tube attaches to the stone?

BTW, which porosity are you using? Coarse, Medium or Fine? Porosity is actually a new word for me. When you mentioned the Kordon air stones, I looked them up at http://www.kordon.com/kpd23.htm, so thanks for adding to my vocabulary. Meanwhile, I was wondering if the porosity would make a difference once you solve the apparent leak. Here's why:

czado mentioned a good idea, though when I tried using biomedia myself some time back, it did not solve the huge bubble problem because I was using a standard airstone that does not "mist" as one with a finer porosity would. This is why I am curious about the difference in bubble size with a finer airstone. I am looking forward to your comments once the silicone dries.

As for the Maxi-Jet 600, what happens when you adjust aeration with the venturi?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't use an air stone at all, and don't use a sponge.

Instead, alter the direction by adding an elbow in the inflow so the water hits the side on the tube rather than straight down.

Next, add a small 3/16" rigid 1" tubing into the side the Gravel vac tube roughly 3" down.

Connect this tio the power head's venturi.

Bubble the CO2 in but without the air stone.

This design is cheaper and more effective.

I use a viewtainers which cost 2$ not, 8-12$ and are much smaller and easier to hide.
See my DIY reactor my site(it's free to see and try them)

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, I believe I have solved the problem. Thanks for the suggestions, though 

I'm using a wooden airstone now.

Despite the fact that small bubbles still come out of the bottom of the thing, I still get 30-40 ppm CO2, so it's not affecting the actual reactor much.


----------

